# Mixing schools?



## JackBauer (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello,

So I've heard that some fish prefer to have groups of 6 or more fish. I've also heard somewhere else that some fish are close enough that they might school together. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows a really good resource where I can find out more about this, or if they could tell me, that would be great.

The reason I am concerned about this is because I want to try and really get as many different kinds of fish in here as possible, without overstocking.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That applies more on fish with almost the same resemblance yet different species.
Neons and cardinals resemble each other except the extension of red coloration but they shoal together all the same. 3 species of rummies will also shoal together. And so do zebra and leopard danios. Harlequin rasboras and hengelis may also have the chance to do so although I've never tried the hengelis but their appearance are close anyway.


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 14, 2007)

So then any benefit I might gain really doesn't matter, since they'll pretty much look close enough to the same anyway right?

Thanks much!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with that. It's fun to watch different species shoal together.


----------



## nathsgirl (Jan 22, 2007)

we have 6 harlequin rasboras and 5 cardinal tetras and they seem to shoal together quite happily!! weird.


----------



## ShirishSadalgekar (Feb 17, 2007)

I found the happiness index of Neons the best when they were 2 dzs in school with 2 dzs with Butterfly(Ornamental) Guppies. That means they were mixed with another school of guppies.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Jack:

This may not be common behavior but my neon tetras and glowlight tetras shoal quite a bit together.

TR


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ive got Black Neons that shoal with Glowlights (6 of each). Also, my Flame tetras and Long Fin Blacks seem to hang around each other a goodly amount.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i dont know if i would call it shoaling but my oto likes to follow my danio(s) around, but can never keep up and gives up later on


----------



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

My cardinals sometimes like to shoal with my rummynose i think its because there from the same lake but its intresting anyway.


----------

